# Há interesse em uma versão pt_BR dos fórums?

## pilla

Oi pessoal, 

 Começamos um esforço de adequação das traduções dos componentes dos fórums para diversas línguas, dentre elas o português. No entanto, há uma grande diferença entre o português no Brasil e em Portugal. Desta forma, gostaria de medir qual o interesse do pessoal em ter uma tradução pt_BR para os fórums. 

 Notem que a opção do pt_BR não prejudicaria o uso do pt de Portugal, pois não há intenção de suprimirmos essa opção. O pt_BR seria uma opção extra.

----------

## Supermouse

eu nao entendi... me explique um pouco melhor...

vc quer dizer criar um fórum Pt_Br? nesse caso, eu acho q nao é salutar, pq divide os usuarios...

agora, se for outra coisa q eu nao entendi...

----------

## pilla

Não é para criarmos um novo fórum, apenas para fazer uma tradução mais adequada dos menus do Gentoo Forums em geral.

----------

## viniciusferrao

Opa, apoio o pt_BR \o/

----------

## phil_mws

todo apoio tb...

----------

## Supermouse

ah, bom, se é assim tudo bem, apóio.

----------

## alexandre_parente

Sou brasileiro e nao tenho dificuldade para entender o portugues (pt). Ha diferencas entre o pt e o pt_BR em alguns termos, mas nada critico. Quem eh brasileiro sabe que mesmo no brasil ha variacoes e termos regionais, mas isso nao eh motivo para termos um potugues pt_BR_NE, pt_BR_S, pt_BR_SE, pt_BR_N ou pt_BR_CO (nordeste,sul,sudeste,sul,centro-oeste)

Acho um desnecessario o uso de pt e pt_BR no forum

----------

## jmbsvicetto

pilla,

estás só a falar da criação do locale PT_BR para a tradução dos ficheiros do phpBB? Se assim for e houver interesse nisso, não vejo porque não. Se estás a falar na separação do forum internacional em Português (PT) e Português (BR) não me parece boa ideia.

Já agora o resultado da poll interessa-me, porque fiz a tradução dos ficheiros das extensões dos forums do Gentoo e estou-me a preparar psicologicamente para olhar para os ficheiros do phpBB (são um tudo ou nada maiores  :Wink:  ).

----------

## renrutal

 *alexandre_parente wrote:*   

> Sou brasileiro e nao tenho dificuldade para entender o portugues (pt). Ha diferencas entre o pt e o pt_BR em alguns termos, mas nada critico. Quem eh brasileiro sabe que mesmo no brasil ha variacoes e termos regionais, mas isso nao eh motivo para termos um potugues pt_BR_NE, pt_BR_S, pt_BR_SE, pt_BR_N ou pt_BR_CO (nordeste,sul,sudeste,sul,centro-oeste)
> 
> Acho um desnecessario o uso de pt e pt_BR no forum

 

Português formal, aquele utilizado em documentos e ensinado na escola, é o mesmo em todo o território nacional. A questão aqui é que o português formal do Brasil e o português formal de Portugal(e também outros países) são diferentes.

Em minha opinião, eles são diferentes o bastante para receberem localizações distintas, como já acontece em diversos softwares. Pelo menos há a vantagem que, pelo menos no phpBB, é preciso poucas alterações para realizar toda a tarefa.

----------

## Alan Silva Freitas

Eu creio que trabalhar apenas na  tradução para o pt puro seria mais vantajoso, trabalhando apenas nesta lingua as traduções iriam sair mais rápido.

----------

## Nattie

Bem, eu quase nunca posto (embora seja uma lurker frequente), não sei se minha opinião vale alguma coisa ;) 

O português de portugal não é assim tãão diferente, e, pra falar a verdade, eu uso o Forum em inglês (bem como todo o meu sistema aqui, questão de hábito). Estou muito acostumada a ler o que os amigos d'além-mar escrevem e não me causa nenhum desconforto ler em pt_PT. Mas, se alguém realmente fizer questão de traduzir algo pra pt_BR, então tá, né? Pra mim não vai fazer a menor diferença  - eu vou continuar lendo o Forum em inglês.

----------

## njsg

Na minha opinião, no que respeita a criar dois fóruns distintos, ou a traduzir os artigos para os dois idiomas, isso seria trabalho desnecessário - que permaneça tudo como está - como já foi registado por várias pessoas não há dificuldades que impeçam a um brasileiro ler um texto em português europeu e vice versa.

----------

## sowersofhope

Seria Muito Interessante

spam removed and user banned as he posted random crap messages to multiple threads

amne

----------

## MetalGod

 *sowersofhope wrote:*   

> Seria Muito Interessante
> 
> 

 

Se seria interessante podem começar a trabalhar e a aprensentar resultados. 

Ao que parece tudo concorda em avançar com as coisas mas depois para trabalhar é mais complicado   :Wink: 

----------

## To

Estás a falar em mais uma lingua a ser utilizada no phpBB, pt_BR que poderia ser escolhida no profile de cada user, ou a bifulcação do forum em duas partes distintas?

----------

## sowers

Interesse sempre tem, o que falta é alguém pra fazer

----------

## joaoemanuel1981

Olha, se separar a galera vai começar a se dividir, é melhor como está hoje, pois todo mundo está unido.

----------

## MetalGod

Está tudo unido ? Não me parece que seja uma questao de diferença entre pt_PT e pt_BR mas sim de empenho e trabalho. O jmbvicetto e o pilla foram as unica s pessoas a traduzir alguma coisa aqui. Anda tudo a dizer que faz que faz e que faz... o resultado está ha vista. Basta ver o subforum de documentação que todos eram a favor mas so la estao 3 threads.

Daqui pra frente façam-me um favor. Senao querem trabalhar digam que nao querem e nao andem a enganar quem trabalha.   :Laughing: 

O Joaomanuel1981 parece que esta com vontade de trabalhar (e pelos vistos e' hoje que quer começar). Joao es muito bem vindo e podes começar por onde quiseres. Quando tiveres alguma coisa podes perguntar ou enviar para nos. O teu trabalho sera muito bem vindo.

----------

## renrutal

Interesse há, mas ninguém fala sobre como começar o serviço... então:

Aonde os arquivos de tradução do fórum podem ser encontrados?

----------

## atf

Meus amigos. Essa dúvida teria algum sentido se não falássemos, todos, a "última flor do lácio". Francamente, não vejo nenhum problema em ler "ecran" ou "tela". Pelo contrário, apenas enriquece nosso vocabulário, o mais extenso e belo desse planeta.

----------

## joaoemanuel1981

MetalGod, o que vocês estão precisando de ajuda? E poderia também colocar um tópico explicando como ajudar, facilitaria para as pessoas que querem ajudar, mas não sabem como.

----------

## hidrogen

Ola a todos.

Se calhar poderia-se fazer uma lista de prós e contras para ver qual a melhor opção.

Eu pessoalmente estou dividido entre as duas opções.

Contra a divisão:

- evita-se que o Português de Portugal seja cada vez mais diferente do Português do Brasil (ou Brazil) porque assim as pessoas tentam encontrar termos que possam ser usados em ambos os PT.

- ao dividir, alguns Brasileiros deixariam de responder nas threads Portuguesas e vice-versa, porque "frequentariam" menos os "forúns" uns dos outros.

A favor da divisão

- por vezes é mesmo dificil (ou impossivel) compreender as coisas escritas em Português do Brasil porque usam termos ou palavras que nunca vi na vida. Outras vezes, as palavras usadas "atrapalham" a leitura (exemplo: gestão e gerenciamento, não me ocorreu um exemplo melhor). Outro problema é o calão usado por alguns que também complica a compreensão das coisas. Também quando uso tradutores inglês-português surgem-me dificuldades porque traduzem as frases/palavras para PT_BR e por vezes não têm qualquer sentido para um Português.

Já que as entidades Portuguesas e Brasileiras responsáveis pela lingua Portuguesa não têm feito um bom trabalho para homogenizar os termos (em particular, os termos ligados à informática), acho que as comunidades deviam-se juntar para tentar encontrar termos que sejam comuns ao PT_PT e ao PT_BR e para os tentar implementar no dia-a-dia deste forum e dos sites.

Não sei se já existe um site que tenha as traduções das principais palavras de inglês para PT_PT e PT_BR, mas seriam bom criar um. Depois nesse site se faria a tal tentativa de homogenizar os termos.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Boas hidrogen.

O que estava a ser discutido nesta thread era somente a criação de um language pack para o phpBB de pt_BR. Não se estava a propor a divisão do forum ou dos utilizadores.

Para aqueles interessados na tradução do phpBB para pt_BR e disponíveis para esse trabalho, aconselho a leitura desta thread - a thread está em inglês, mas a tradução também terá que ser feita a partir do inglês.

----------

## juanpaul

Também sou a favor de ter uma tradução para o pt-BR do phpBB, pois, da maneira como está (pt), eu prefiro usar o fórum em Inglês.

Pode se manter os fóruns juntos, mas, no caso de how-to e documentos, sou a favor de termos as duas versões (pt e pt-BR), o que nós podemos fazer (tanto usuários pt quanto pt-BR) é fazer a tradução de documentos que depois "ajustados" para outra língua, por exemplo, temos dois documentos em inglês para serem traduzidos, então uma pessoa/equipe traduz o primeiro documento para português (pt) enquanto o outro documento é traduzido por pessoa/equipe para português do Brasil (pt-BR), terminado o processo de tradução é só fazer a troca dos documentos e, fazer os ajustes necessários para as línguas de destino. Ao final, teremos quatro traduções, os dois documentos em pt e pt-BR.

Sou novo por aqui, mas, estou à disposição no que puder ajudar.

Nesse endereço parece ter um add-on para traduzir o phpBB para pt-BR (no fórum Tradução do phpBB (Português Brasil) > Tradução do phpBB 2.0.X):

http://www.suportephpbb.org/forum/

----------

## edusodeboa

E ae galera...,

Sou novo por essas bandas, mas..., msm assim lá vai minha opnião:

Pelo q percebi, o forum como um todo só tem a ganhar com essa tradução, uma vez q será apenas mais uma opção aos usuários, sem divisão do site, apenas a add de um pach no pt_BR para os que preferirem, mas os que quizerem usa-lo em inglês ou no próprio pt_PT ñ teram dano nem exclusão alguma, afinal, como já disse, se trata apenas de uma opção a mais dentro do msm site.

Pra mim parace algo simples e q só faz esse fórum crescer pois satisfaz uma margem maior de usuários.

E qt a colaboração, precisando pode chamar! (apesar q confesso q ando muito enrolado com meu time.)

Flw galera.

Um abração e espero q minha opnião venha a ser util de alguma forma.

Fiquem com Deus e...

Innnté.   :Cool: 

----------

## fmsilva

 *pilla wrote:*   

> Oi pessoal, 
> 
>  Começamos um esforço de adequação das traduções dos componentes dos fórums para diversas línguas, dentre elas o português. No entanto, há uma grande diferença entre o português no Brasil e em Portugal. Desta forma, gostaria de medir qual o interesse do pessoal em ter uma tradução pt_BR para os fórums. 
> 
>  Notem que a opção do pt_BR não prejudicaria o uso do pt de Portugal, pois não há intenção de suprimirmos essa opção. O pt_BR seria uma opção extra.

 

é sempre bom ter a possibilidade de escolha !

----------

## thiagonunes

 *pilla wrote:*   

>  No entanto, há uma grande diferença entre o português no Brasil e em Portugal.

 

Bom, agora não há mais.

----------

## novatterra

Olá pessoal

eu tb sou novo por essas bandas e tb quero dar minha opinião

já que a proposta do nosso amigo é de ACRESCENTAR  e não de substituir o português no fórum, eu acho uma excelente idéia, 

alguém aqui já viu o fórum do Sabayon??

no quesito idiomas, já viram como é tudo organizado? tem até russo no forum deles, e tudo perfeitamente inteligível e

não sou usuário do Sabayon, agora que estou chegando ao Gentoo, mas acho a idéia excelente qtos usuários de gentoo tem por aí

eu acho que o Gentoo não tem nada a perder, só a ganhar e se precisares de ajuda, pode contar comigo, eu falo inglês e gostaria de ajudar tb, só não sei como.

abraços.

----------

## lle0

Essa poderia ser uma questão com alguma relevância antes do Acordo Ortográfico. Depois que ele entrou em vigor (2009) não faz mais sentido criar uma opção de escolha de língua específica para o português do Brasil. Agora todos nós, ao menos teoricamente, falaremos um só português. 

O que tem de ser feito considerando a nossa atualidade é uma revisão do atual português para que este reflita as alterações do Acordo. Mas isso por quem tenha disponibilidade de tempo e conhecimentos suficientes para tal.

----------

## njsg

Apesar de agora as palavras se escreverem mais da mesma maneira (pelo que percebo, ainda há exceções), temos diferenças nas formas de dizer as coisas, aliás, há muito programa aí que em pt_BR tem o menu Arquivo, e em pt_PT tem o menu Ficheiro.

Eu nem sei como está a tradução, estou com isto em inglês :-)

----------

## rmzelnick

Eu nao acho necessario fazer essa divisao. A diferenca entre o PT e PT_BR sao irrelevantes, eu entendo ambos.

----------

## pilla

Vou fechar a consulta porque não temos demanda suficiente.

----------

